# What are your training rules for yourself?



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice rules. The one "rule" in Paul Owens' book that really stuck with me was "Would you do X to a child or an older person? If not, don't do it to your dog."


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love both of those - I definitely use the Paul Owens' one, and will be adopting the John Lyons' ones too. I suppose my basic rule is Do No Harm - and then have as much fun as possible as safely as possible as much of the time as possible. Same as my philosophy of life in general, in fact!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I love Lyons' / Owens' rules. I grew up with horses and Lyons' rules are spot on.  

My primary goal (rule) is never to take myself or the training too seriously, especially to the detriment of the dog. Also, anger has no place in the training arena. 

Above all, training should be fun and it should be a partnership between dog and owner.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I love Lyons' / Owens' rules. I grew up with horses and Lyons' rules are spot on.
> 
> My primary goal (rule) is never to take myself or the training too seriously, especially to the detriment of the dog. Also, anger has no place in the training arena.
> 
> Above all, training should be fun and it should be a partnership between dog and owner.


I agree; training really helps strengthen the bond between me and the dogs, so I want the dogs to love it and feel happier after than before. So on those days where it's tough sledding and nothing good seems to be accomplished, I think the training session should be turned into a happy play session! I try to end on a successful note, however tiny, and then just do something fun. There's always tomorrow!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Since I do not compete with my poodle, and am only wanting a companion dog -- I don't have any training "rules" but instead, try to research as much as possible to find the training method I am most comfortable with, and which will create the relationship that I want. I would never, under any circumstances, ever cause pain or scare, or stress a pet of mine intentionally -- to train my poodle. And, I have been very lucky perhaps in my 30 years of owning poodles and all have not come from reputable breeders, as Sunny does. I have had poodles that have strongly bonded with me and wanted to please me, and they did, and we had a happy life together -- almost 16 years with my toy (Charlie Brown), 13 1/2 years with my mini (Jake) and now Sunny. So the only "Rules" would be not to consider anything other than positive reinforcement for my poodle.


----------

